
Uncommonly Difficult IQ Tests - wslh
http://miyaguchi.4sigma.org/
======
superobserver
This is something of a repost:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Uncommonly%20Difficult%20IQ%20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Uncommonly%20Difficult%20IQ%20Tests&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

That aside, these tests are far too old (ca. 1995) nowadays to be the real
deal. Look nearby and you're sure to find more up-to-date stuff, though.

